# Graphikkarte mit 128MB oder 256MB RAM



## Cheese (23. November 2004)

Hallo,

habe vor, mir in den nächsten Tage ein neues Innenleben für meinen PC zulegen, sprich Mainboard, RAM, CPU und auch einen neue Graphikkarte. 
Habe mich jetzt ein wenig informiert drüber, was so auf dem Markt ist und auch erfahren, dass es angeblich Probleme gibt, mit den Radeons und bestimmten Chipsätzen auf den Boards, kann mir da jemand was dazu sagen. Habe vor, mir das MSI K8N Neo2 Platinum zu kaufen, drauf einen Athlon 64 3000+ (wird noch übertaktet) und einen passenden Speicher (1GB).

Außerdem meine wichtigste Frage: Was würdet ihr für die Größe des Graphikspeichers empfehlen? Wenn ich die Preise so sehe, kosten die Graphikkarten bei gleicher GPU und Speicherinterface das Doppelte, wenn man 256 MB statt 128 MB nehme... Und schnell mal 500€ für ne Graphikkarte auszugeben, wenn man für 250€ auch ne gute Graphikkarte bekommt... Muss aber dazusagen, dass ich schon auch Spiele zocke bzw spielen will wie NFS Underground 2, Doom 3, Half Life 2 usw.... Würde hierzu auch eine kleinere Graka reichen, um bei vollen Details/Auflösung zu spielen? Hätte angedacht, als GPU eine GF 6800 zu nehmen.

Was meint ihr dazu?

Danke und Gruß
Cheese


----------



## Sicaine (23. November 2004)

Cheese hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> habe vor, mir in den nächsten Tage ein neues Innenleben für meinen PC zulegen, sprich Mainboard, RAM, CPU und auch einen neue Graphikkarte.
> Habe mich jetzt ein wenig informiert drüber, was so auf dem Markt ist und auch erfahren, dass es angeblich Probleme gibt, mit den Radeons und bestimmten Chipsätzen auf den Boards, kann mir da jemand was dazu sagen. Habe vor, mir das MSI K8N Neo2 Platinum zu kaufen, drauf einen Athlon 64 3000+ (wird noch übertaktet) und einen passenden Speicher (1GB).
> ...




  100 Euro mehr für nen 64bitter hinzulegen(der noch nich mal richtig unterstützt wird weils Windows nich mit 64bit gibt) und dann gedanken über die Graka machen.

Na ja egal is ja deine Sache. 

Öhm Grafiktechnisch is da nich nur der Ram unterschiedlich sondern auch die Pixelpipline anzahl und der RamTakt. Ansonsten kannst du grundsätzlich mit 200 Euro für ne Graka im moment nix falsch machen. Doom 3 läuft bei mir mit ner 9800 pro 1gig und 2,4ghz auch 1a könnt aber besser laufen ;-)


----------



## turboprinz (23. November 2004)

Hi,

128MB Grafikspeicher reichen bei weitem! 256 MB werden nur benötigt wenn gigantische Massen an Daten verarbeitet werden müssen. Dazu gibt es allerdings noch keine Spiele. Wenn du unbedingt Doom3 in voller Qualität Spielen willst dann sollte es eine 9800 Pro sein. Sonst würde dir auch eine 9600 XT / Pro reichen. GeForce ist meiner Meinung nach nicht zu empfehlen. Erstens zu teuer und zweitens lauter oder zumindest wärmer. ATI (Saphire) hat da ein besseres Konzept.

Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.

Gruß
der TURBOprinz


----------



## Cheese (23. November 2004)

Hallo,

Danke erstmal für eure Hilfe!

@ Sicaine: Wieso geb ich 100€ mehr für nen 64bitter aus? der Athlon 64 3000+ mit dem neuen Winchester-Kern kostet 150€, den bringt man mit ein paar Tricks (Einstellungen im Bios) leicht auf nen 4000+ hoch und da kann dann in der Leistung her der P4 ned mehr mithalten und teurer ist er auch....

@ Turboprinz: Werd mir deinen Rat zu Gemüte führen, hoffe mal die Graphikkarte funktioniert mit dem nForce3-Chip aufm Board... Aber so eine Karte kostet ned die Welt und wenns ned funktioniert, schau ich mir um ne GF 6800.... Aber vorerst mal eine von ATI, die scheinen wirklich momentan auch nach Berichten von Chip Top 10 die Nase vorne zu haben...

Danke und Gruß
Cheese


----------



## Paule (23. November 2004)

Vergiss bei den ganzen stromfressenden Neuanschaffungen nicht ein ordentliches Netzteil!
Erst recht, wenn du dir ne Geforce holen willst, die Dinger fressen Strom wie Sau.

MfG

Paule


----------



## Cheese (23. November 2004)

Also ich hab ja schon vorher meine Anschaffungen für diese Sachen gemacht, bis jetzt hab ich ja schon ein komplettes Raid-System, neue optische Laufwerke, ein neues Case von Thermaltake mit 7 eingebauten Lüftern (um der Abwärme der Festplatten, CPU & Co. Herr zu werden) und ein 500W-Netzteil... ich glaube des dürfte auch für die Graphikkarte ausreichen, oder?


----------



## Paule (24. November 2004)

Ja, das sollte es tun, solange es nicht absoluter Müll ist.


----------



## Alex Duschek (24. November 2004)

Viel wichtiger wie RAM-MB Werte sind die Speicheranbindungen der Grafikkarten 

Eine Radeon 9200 SE mit 128 MB Ram ist bei weitem langsamer als eine wesentlich ältere GeForce TI4200,weil diese normalerweise 128 Bit oder 256 Bit Anbindung hat,wobei die Radeon 9200 SE mit läppischen 64 Bit daherkommt


----------



## Cheese (25. November 2004)

naja, 256 bit Speicheranbindung sind ja schon fast Standard, also da hätte ich schon drauf geachtet... Glaub ich nehm mir eine Powercolor mit ATI 9800 Pro und 128 MB Speicher...

Danke für eure Hilfe, hat mir viel gebracht und 200€ gespart


----------

